

Ask HN:What is the best comment in source code you have ever encountered? - geektips

What is the best comment in source code you have ever encountered?
======
gjsriv
Quora has the answer already? Even
Stackoverflow-[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/184618/what-is-the-
best-c...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/184618/what-is-the-best-comment-
in-source-code-you-have-ever-encountered)

------
orenbarzilai
//when I wrote it only GOD and I knew what it does. Now only GOD knows.

------
mb_72
It was a self-commenting C++ friend function named
"ifyouusethisfunctioniwillstrangleyoumyself", written by our extremely
talented team leader. There were a couple of times it was necessary to call
this function; the name was there merely to make people think about whether
they REALLY needed to call it. Discovering the function itself meant people
had already identified some need in their code for it. So - no actual comment,
but a very wonderful piece of code that make people think, and prompted many
discussions about the correctness of what they were attempting.

------
o0-0o
Customer(The.Bastard)

Found in GoldMine code in 2000 beta testing. Changed shortly after.

EDIT: Not actually a comment, it was a variable named Customer with a property
(The.Bastard).

